# 10 ft SOT yak suggestions



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a jackson cruise 12, but am thinking of downsizing to a 10 ft yak. I want something that is dual purpose (fishing from it and good for recreational paddling). I am looking into a wilderness tarpon 100, a cruise 10, perception pescador pro 10, or a feelfree moken 10 lite. Are there other yaks that I missed? Pro and cons of these yaks? I paddle and fish mostly smaller lakes, no big water. I'm 5'8" and 170 lbs.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

just keep in mind that a 10 foot kayak is much harder to track in a straight line when you're paddling .


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

My fist yak was a pescador 10. I liked it, but got caught up in the larger is better craze. The pescador 10 footer paddled and tracked just fine for me. I only noticed a little bit of side to side wobble when i paddled it hard. I do have more of a vertical paddle stroke, as opposed to a horizontal stroke. The things that i did not like about the pescador were the molded in foot braces, and the lack of a good seat. Both problems, the tarpon 100 fixed.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

FeelFree Lure 10'. like mine. I read about all of these tracking issues but as ****** stated. I have no problems, but I'm fishing, so I'm usually not paddling hard and fast. Another plus is taking it down the river. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

whitey7 said:


> My fist yak was a pescador 10. I liked it, but got caught up in the larger is better craze. The pescador 10 footer paddled and tracked just fine for me. I only noticed a little bit of side to side wobble when i paddled it hard. I do have more of a vertical paddle stroke, as opposed to a horizontal stroke. The things that i did not like about the pescador were the molded in foot braces, and the lack of a good seat. Both problems, the tarpon 100 fixed.


I believe the "pro" version of the Pescador 10 fixed those issues as well.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tbomb55 said:


> I believe the "pro" version of the Pescador 10 fixed those issues as well.


Yes that is another yak that I'm looking into. I'm not sure if it will bug me, but there is no front dry hatch on the pescador pro. I guess I could use a dry bag under the front mesh cover.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

whitey7 said:


> Yes that is another yak that I'm looking into. I'm not sure if it will bug me, but there is no front dry hatch on the pescador pro. I guess I could use a dry bag under the front mesh cover.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thinking about one myself as I will be handing off my old Mini X to my son. Austin Canoe and Kayak (ack.com) offers free shipping,no sales tax and will price match btw. I will probably order through them.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Well it's official, I have to get another kayak. I sold the cruise 12. If anyone has a wilderness tarpon 100 for sale let me know. I'm leaning towards the tarpon, pescador pro 10, or maybe even a cruise 10. I want a 10 footer and would like the weight to be around 50-55 lbs. I paddle recreationally mostly, but would like to be able to fish comfortably from it. I typically fish from a boat, but I would fish from the yak for a few hours after work or during the weekend. I'm not looking for something to do a weekend trip with.


----------

